# People with severe pain should read this!!



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

I don't believe severe pain is part of IBS even though I read about it all the time at this site. After several test they have found the reason for my crippling pain. Please read my story under pain/gas/bloating. I truly believe everyone should have ALL the test available and should not just agree when a Dr. says IBS. Fight until there isn't a doubt out there!!------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Ive looked in the section Pain/Gas/bloating as you said but I cannot see a posting from you. I have suffered for nearly 7 years and paind and bloating are the major symptoms! but its the pain I cant cope with! what tests have you had??


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

you are wrong wrong wrong------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

You have obviously not read my story. If you read my story you would know that I am not wrong at all, JULIO VELA. I am currently preparing for a very serious surgery because of the severe pain. I again say that I do not believe that severe pain is truly a symptom of IBS and anyone suffering from severe pain should have ALL available test and should be seen by a GI!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2001)

I am posting my story Gjeorge, it was kind of buried under another reply. Sorry, please get all the test if you are suffering from severe pain. My story:I have to wonder if all of you have had the proper test done to determine what is causing the pain. I only say that because my life has been riddled with pain for over 1 1/2 years now and the pain was crippling. Fortunately for me, on Friday they found the bizarre reason for my pain. It is extremely unusual but I was in a bad a accident 3 years ago where I had broken ribs which also punctured my lung. We now find that it also punctured my diaphragm. My colon has ended up working it's way and has slipped into the hole in my diaphragm, worked it's way almost to my heart and has twisted before coming back down. I should have surgery in about 3 weeks where they possibly have to open my chest to get to my heart. I was at first hearing IBS as a possibility. That is when I started reading this site. They actually even took out my galbladder in April of this year but the attacks were still coming and even were getting worse. I had a lot of left shoulder pain but always thought that was from the accident only now to find out that 100% of it is from my colon. They have ended up taking a cat scan which whoever read the cat scan only noticed that the walls on my right side of my colon seem to be thickening. For whatever reason he didn't even notice the mass developing by my heart. Then I had a colonoscopy where my GI totally could not get thru my colon. There was still not a lot of concern and I heard that I could possibly have a partial blockage so they recommended a barium enama which is where they finally discovered that my colon runs up my left side. They couldn't even get the barium into the right side so the x-rays that I have seen are even more bizarre looking because my colon goes up but it doesn't come down which of course it does but it doesn't show it. My life has been pure hell and I read on this site other people who are suffering from some of the same things, such as pain, a lot of gas, and constipation. The moral of my story is please make sure that all test that can be done are done and don't give up because as I found out I was not crazy!!! There really could be something wrong. I don't believe that truly severe pain is part of IBS. You shouldn't either!!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

YIKES!! Bless your heart, that sounds horrible







I'm glad that they were able to find out what's wrong







I hope they're able to fix it and help you get to feeling better!!Julio, why would you say that she is wrong, wrong, wrong?? It seems like she just wants anyone with severe pain to be SURE that it's from IBS and not something more serious. I didn't see anything wrong, wrong, wrong about what she wrote personally... Take care, Patricia....let us know how your surgery goes!! I'll keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hellooooo...I think Julio was saying "wrong wrong wrong" for the same reason I was thinking it. Severe pain IS a part of IBS. Everyone in the world gets pain when they're constipated and everyone in the world feels pain when they have diarrhea, right? So wouldn't it make sense that the people that feel this all the time would be in pain all the time? I have read many posts that say these people have gone through tons of hellish tests and they can't find anything wrong except IBS. I think it's #### that you don't believe all of us suffering really are in pain. You think we're just making this up? You think everyone on this board, even those who have gone through millions of tests, are just faking our pain? Well you're wrong. I know for a fact that my pain is directly related to my bowels. I have had surgeries and ultrasounds for other things near that area and they haven't found a thing. I just happen to be chronically constipated all the time. Don't you think that is a reason for pain?-Amy


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

hi everybody...i think there was a little of misunderstanding here...according to my opinion both points of view are right: Patricia is right to say that sometimes a very big pain may be related to a very bad sickness that maybe the doctors ignored, but this is not always...and here is the other people(and mine) point of view that also simple ibs can give you severe pain that brings tears to your eyes....even because people are different:sometimes a person is more sensitive than another and get more pain, but to be sure that it's "only"ibs, before tests are recommended to exclude any possible bad problem (as usually docs suggest)....and then, even a bubble of air to some people can give a lot of pain (so you can imagine a hard attack of ibs????I hope I explained my ideas in a correct way....take care you all


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm confused here Amy22, did I say something that offended you?? If I did, I certainly didn't mean to. I suffer from constipation myself, and I've posted about it here many times. I also have pain and discomfort along with it. I just didn't understand why JULIOVELA said that Patricia was wrong, wrong, wrong. To ME, it sounded like she was just trying to warn us all that the pain might possibly be from something BESIDES constipation. I'm sure that she didn't mean to imply that those of us with constipation feel no pain, at least that's not the feeling I got from her post... I felt like she was just sharing her story with us. I certainly didn't mean to upset anyone. I just didn't see what was wrong, wrong, wrong about her post, that's all. Julio, maybe next time you could explain your point a little better than just saying that someone is wrong, wrong, wrong. Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

Gees guys, chilllll out!!As I have said in other post I am not in any way saying that pain is not part of IBS. My ONLY point is that only live with the diagnosis of IBS when all test that are available are done, that's all. I had also had a surgery (gallbladder) in April and they didn't notice that my colon was going up my left side, so even having surgery isn't a total guarantee. I was only hoping and praying that if I only saved one person on this whole sight that my story was worth it!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

patriciaThank you for sharing your story with us. See ya never know...!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Surgery is now schedule for November 2nd. The nurse said I will be in tbe hospital for one week. I am seeing my surgeon again next week so will post whatever he said. I had a chest cat scan on Wednesday and he said that yes it confirmed that my colon is in my chest by my heart. Can you imagine? My left shoulder blade hurts badly so I am sure that that is where my colon is and is getting raw from being rubbed by my shoulder blade. November 2nd can not come soon enough. ------------------


----------

